
The Perils of Over-Abstraction in Java - jkellyinsf
https://www.quantcast.com/blog/death-by-1000-layers-the-perils-of-over-abstraction-in-java/
======
jkellyinsf
Author here. Unlikely to get unanimity on how to write proper Java, but here's
my advice.

